

Why investors are pouring millions into crowdfunding - dsparry
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/04/17/why-investors-are-pouring-millions-into-crowdfunding/

======
adam419
Wonder why investors would pour money into something that would render them
useless.....in theory.

